# swan, kingsdown quarry june 2009



## tommo (Jun 14, 2009)

this is part 2 of the epic sunday bash

for me this is the first time down this place, i had bought the map ages ago and thought of doing it alone as its nice and small 

bit of a tricky entrance hole, but other than that is ok

but after coming out of ridge with time to spare we decided to give it ago 

* a little bit of histroy**

swan mine is also known as kingsdown quarry and like many others in the area was used to quarry limestone, but this one was not used my the war department as part of the munitions stores, so inside is a treasure trobe of stuff left behind when they finished
also across the road is the swan pub, which is said to of been build by the owner of the quarry, this is built right on the edge of the hill over looking bathford and the a4
but it is said that he never wanted windows put i the back of the house to see the amazing views but to just have them round the front so he could admir his quarry 
it is also said that when they where relaying the road on the hill they came across loads of big old chains that are buried in the road and are holding the house up, stopping it from falling of the edge
inside the pub there are loads of old pics and tools taken from the quarry and surrounding areas, if u are ever out this way pop in for a pint and a good look round

on with the explore

like i said its nice and small but has some of the best collection of old bits and bobs, loads of old tools and saws as well as old chains and stuff 

there is still a bit to see, so will have a peep back there some time

oh and back out to the pub for our second visit of the day lol sat out in the sun


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2009)

Great to see some more relics. Lovely little quarry there...love the first pic of the entrance.
Cheers, Tommo.


----------



## james.s (Jun 16, 2009)

I also like the relics 
nice quarry


----------



## littledasypus (Jun 16, 2009)

*Like*

I like the look of this place. Complete with pub eh? Excellent.


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 16, 2009)

I must get round to photographing the ragstone (?) workings sometime. The Freestone stuff is interesting, don't get me wrong, but it's only a part of this great little mine


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks great Tommo..specially with the pub nearby!


----------

